# First time renting



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys, I'll soon be renting my bungalow out so a little stressed getting it all sorted etc! The agents want £150 to prepare the forms for Legionares disease, but was told by another agent that you can get these off the internet & do it yourself! 

Has anyone had dealings in this before? Any other tips on renting!? How to detach yourself from your home maybe! ? 

Thank you


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Plenty of info here:

http://www.landlords.org.uk/

As for detaching yourself, it can be hard if you're very houseproud, but you just have to look at it as a business and accept some wear and tear. Regular inspections help so you can keep an eye on things (subject to arranging it with your tenants).

Alex :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As above, its imperative you look upon it as a house now, not a home. It remains YOUR house but becomes someone else's home, and you must respect that. If they live in a different way to you that is entirely their choice. 

Renting is not the huge money maker people think it is, you hear a lot that landlords charge too much and that its a landlords market. This is completely false, and propaganda spread on the news. The market is loaded in the renters favour, believe me, so make sure your contract is tight and your terms are concise. 

After years of doing it we are scaling right down now, we have had enough


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

After previous family member getting screwed by the letting agent! make sure you do you homework on the agency itself.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I never had an issue letting go. It's just bricks...or Granite and mortar to me.

As mentioned get a decent agent, primaraly that does a good job, secondary charges fairly, costs seem to be daft for a lot of things, especially costs they can push down to the leaser.



stangalang said:


> After years of doing it we are scaling right down now, we have had enough


OMG - how could you?? Take advantage of the poor working people by charging extortionate rate and driving round like a fat cat, living off the profits for doing nothing :lol:

You're bang on, there is not much money to be made...and plenty costs.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been recommended the agents by a friend who look after his flats. 

They are charging 8% for full management where as jnp wanted 12%! 3 months charge free too, so will see how the first year goes. 

It's more than just a house to me, put a lot of money into it, should have stuck to basic if I'd have known if be renting so soon. Luckily, it's a family member so should be all good.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

A decent letting agent is worth their weight in gold!

Choose wisely.

I'm a landlord and by God it's a pita some of the time


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

If you have smoke alarms with a battery change it and write the date you did it on the front of it in black marker.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

And keep back enough for a cheap new bathroom and kitchen for the end of the tenancy.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

empsburna said:


> If you have smoke alarms with a battery change it and write the date you did it on the front of it in black marker.


Don't they need to be on permanent power with a battery backup for renting?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> I've been recommended the agents by a friend who look after his flats.
> 
> They are charging 8% for full management where as jnp wanted 12%! 3 months charge free too, so will see how the first year goes.
> 
> It's more than just a house to me, put a lot of money into it, should have stuck to basic if I'd have known if be renting so soon. Luckily, it's a family member so should be all good.


If it's a a family member do you REALLY need to give away 8%? In reality an agency does not give you much protection.

Could you just make your own agreement?



Shug said:


> Don't they need to be on permanent power with a battery backup for renting?


No


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> I've been recommended the agents by a friend who look after his flats.
> 
> They are charging 8% for full management where as jnp wanted 12%! 3 months charge free too, so will see how the first year goes.
> 
> It's more than just a house to me, put a lot of money into it, should have stuck to basic if I'd have known if be renting so soon. Luckily, it's a family member so should be all good.


If its a family member get the standard contract from the internet, add on any specifics and use that. Do you REALLY need to forfeit a big % for a family member?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

lol beaten to it


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

It's all new to me tbh guys, I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, so after waiting just over a week for my agent to contact my niece & only doing so on my prodding, I have let them go & will draw up my own contract.

I have found this site, any good? Just been through the tenancy form & seems to cover the basics.

https://www.lawdepot.co.uk/contract...xml&contract=tenancy-agreement&redirect=false


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Basic tenancy agreement is all you need http://www.lawdepot.co.uk/contracts/tenancy-agreement/?loc=GB#.Vf3DLyBViko

As said if its someone you know rather than a stranger just do the above. 8% was not a bad rate but if the tenants are a pain you have to put up with the inconvenience anyway and it costs you in the end. If you have a mortgage make sure you have the right landlords insurance in place.


----------

